# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  new show called aliens and fatal atraction

## BOWSER11788

my God, this show has me puking, how can this BS be dispyed on tv, has bps, on dangerous list, is there ever gonna be a end.  ss any one watching or watched this.

----------


## FatBoy

Watching now and agree with you 100% ... bunch of BS!!!!

----------


## lesserlover

What... people are dumb. search who is funding the show

----------


## FatBoy

We all know who is funding it...Nelson can get on there and jack his jaws but we have no representation at all!!

----------


## musicalKeyes

Ugh it was horrible and full of nonsense. Maybe they'll regret it when they've realized they've raised a whole generation to be fearful of anything vaguely unknown.  :Rage:

----------


## Hulihzack

I just came across it and managed to watch for about 20 minutes before cutting it off.  They're talking about burms, then showing carpet pythons and boas in the mix.  Then throw some lady whose cat got eaten by a burm on there.  GREAT.  Total garbage with no purpose other than to scare the public.  It's high time we get our own show on Animal Planet... the "INVASION OF A KILLER SNAKE ARMY OF DOOM" is getting old fast.

----------


## BOWSER11788

yea, im taking history this semesyer, and its seems all thourgh history people follow the dollar. it really is sick though. And honestly reptile people are as i've seen are some of the most normal people, not heavy-metal satan worshippers rasing killers. urgghh

----------


## dc4teg

Those media liberals.... to hell with them  :Mad:  lol

----------


## musicalKeyes

We've had a lot of people's cats around here getting eaten by coyotes, and people are STILL LETTING THEIR CATS OUT. ???????? I don't think cats should be let out unsupervised as it is, but really? Now people are calling for the counties to "hunt" the coyotes.  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  Not quite the same thing, but related to that ladies cat who got eaten.


I also enjoyed how(twice, I believe) they showed BPs while talking about the big snakes. I'm not sure they even cared to know the difference.

They made it sound as if every owner of exotic pets is irresponsible and lets their animals go willynilly. Man, I grew up watching Animal Planet everyday and I'm disgusted by what it's turned into.  :Sad:

----------


## king216

Yea i watched that crap lol. Ball pythons are so dangerous lol

----------


## omnibus2

Yeah I saw it, just BULL.

I can so envision it right now, a guy being killed by his savannah monitor.

----------


## BOWSER11788

yea, i saw somthing about a guy have like 6 monitors, and the all GANGED up on him and took him down, 1st degree pre-meditated stuff, right there, though waht i saw his appartmetn wasn't big enough and there diet was wrong

----------


## rabernet

> yea, i saw somthing about a guy have like 6 monitors, and the all GANGED up on him and took him down, 1st degree pre-meditated stuff, right there, though waht i saw his appartmetn wasn't big enough and there diet was wrong


That's not what they said. They said that he probably got an infection from when he was bit a few days before, and because he didn't have a phone, he didn't call anyone for help. And because he loved his monitors so much, he didn't want to leave them for a few days if he left to go to the hospital. 

They believe he died from his infection, and that the monitors then ate him after having no other food source for days.

----------


## Skiploder

I saw last nights episode (monitor lizards and urutu vipers) and came away without the feelings of rage some of you are experiencing.

I was more upset that the monitor keeper let his animals roam free in his apartment, let them terrorize his cats and beat up on each other.

I was more upset that the lady with the urutu viper also kept her animals in suboptimal conditions.

I was more angry that there are idiots out there masquerading as responsible pet owners who give the rest of us a bad name and give people ammunition against us.

.....and frankly I'm a bit disappointed that some of you are unable to draw the line between responsible pet ownership, irresponsible pet ownership and hoarding.

----------

rabernet (03-15-2010)

----------


## Oroborous

Another reason I'm glad not to have cable...

----------


## statichost

i watched about 10 minutes of the 'aliens' show, they showed a guy with a BP, and the channel was immediately changed.

----------


## Kuba

I bet the only reason these shows are actually being shown is because Steve Irwin is around to say to animal planet, no.

----------


## ER12

So anyone that keeps 2 or more animals is now by default a hoarder with mental deficiencies? That's a new one to me. What I am wondering is, do any of these people making such statements on the show have any actual training in making such medical diagnoses? To me, the phrase "I may not be a psychologist, but I play one on TV" comes to mind.

Also remember folks, we now have a "Boycott Animal Planet" Facebook group. If you haven't joined yet, do so. We are trying to reach at least 1000 members or more 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...3595070&ref=ts

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I joined and invited all my facebook friends to join. I remember when watching Animal Planet meant watching Steve Irwin go out into the wilderness and find a cool reptile to show us, and while he may have pissed it off, he always encouraged respect for these animals. I also watched AP for the vet shows and such. Now I don't have cable and really don't know what shows they have now but I checked their site and in a box with video clips in it, 5/8 are videos about killer animals, 6/8 if you include the one about werewolves but I wouldn't count that one really. *sigh* When did animals stop being beautiful creatures that were amazing to see and learn about and start becoming deadly creatures that rip your face off.  :Mad:

----------


## Kysenia

I liked the lizard on the deck by the water cut to commercial......life or death not knowing when it would pounce.....cut commercial....told my wife i will bet my entire retirement it jumps in the water to get away....back from commercial.........she was lucky and close to certain death as this time it chose to escape in the water........duuuuuuu hurrrrrrrr

----------


## BOWSER11788

oh, i dind't hear the getting bit part, musta been a nasty bite, i was too busy getting phone calls, dont you have a montor, yes mom, well don't let it eat you, also how big does your ball=python get, are they the "KILLER" ones like the one that  'ATE" that girl in florida, Lord have mercy, then i got calls from other members as well, sickeining,

----------


## Jhussey

I've seen both of these shows and I agree 100% an absolute total ignorant display. I agree with all the comments posted here so there isn't much else I can add, but I have to say I am VERY disappointed in Animal Planet for putting these on...

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Is there anywhere we can send animal planet comments on these shows? This makes 4 new shows that have upset us all and proved to be full of misinformation. 

They kept going back to the burmese and repeating the exact same things they had already said. If this wasnt politically motivated then I expect to be hit by lightening in the next few minutes. Nelson was on there multiple times as well. Why on earth would you not use the correct footage? Showing BP's, bloods and other such snakes while you keep repeating the words killer burmese? 

Honestly some of us need to inform AP about some of our concerns. A show like that actually makes them look bad due to how misleading it is. I wonder if they are even aware of all the facts? About the snake ban bills. About nelson. About the different species. About everything.

----------


## BOWSER11788

i was thinking that to, so comments or somthing

----------


## Freakie_frog

The one thing I've noticed from these shows is they never seem to want to show the people doing it right. They want to show the guy keeping the Alligator in his tub. or the guy giving a whole room to an aggressive retic. They never show the people who spend years studying and learning and providing properly for these animals. 

Shock sells simple as that you look at the greatest Reptile Advocate of all time Steve Irwin. He had to show the SHOCK value to get peoples attention then give his message. 

Your Not going to change their minds this months it's killer snakes next week it'll be killer dogs and the week after it'll be how people keeping pet chicken's are spreading the Avian flu. Right now the dollars are telling them to focus on exotics it'll pass but the damage will have been done and unless you own the channel you simply don't have to watch and tell your friends..

----------


## Seak

Oh my GOD, nobody told me that I was buying a KILLER when I bought my Ball, I'm so afraid it's going to eat me whole now. 

Steve Irwin is rolling in his grave right now.

----------


## BOWSER11788

NO-seak, this IS NOT a word to describe what Steve Irwin is doing they havn't came up wit that combo of moves yet

----------


## sg1trogdor

[QUOTE=BOWSER11788;1289187honestly reptile people are as i've seen are some of the most normal people, not heavy-metal satan worshippers rasing killers. urgghh[/QUOTE]

Speak for yourself.   Now my minions its time to attack!!!!  :Devilish:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake: 
 :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:

----------

_Oroborous_ (03-17-2010),snakeyes (03-19-2010),_Wh00h0069_ (03-17-2010)

----------


## BHB

Speaking from experience with dealing with AP and Discovery, it's a very tough world. I can honestly say I'm not sure if they even know what they want to put on the air. Their directives change by the minute. One day they want one thing the next day they want nothing to do with it. I agree that it is always about shock value and ratings. Steve Irwin was great at both but also got his message out. People don't get that you have to shock or entertain in order to get ratings and then you can get your message out. The problem is that AP and most other networks are in a weird stage right now. The head of Discovery was fired a few months ago and things seem to be all messed up over there. We are trying so hard to get them to see our side, but it's a slow battle. Sending them e-mails and comments are a great way to get their attention. They want ratings and if they think their viewers are boycotting them they will listen. I for one will keep working with our people to get in there and hopefully have a show that shows the positive side of our hobby. Thanks, Brian(BHB)

----------

_BOWSER11788_ (03-18-2010),BullsBPs (03-17-2010),Foschi Exotic Serpents (03-17-2010),_Jay_Bunny_ (03-17-2010),_Oroborous_ (03-17-2010),snakeyes (03-19-2010),_Wh00h0069_ (03-17-2010)

----------


## West Coast Jungle

I sent them a message today letting them know my utter disapointment with their recent programming decisions and letting them know I will be one of the many thousands of ex-viewers that will be no longer watching their network until they begin to provide educational, factual and responsible animal programing and not the Jerry Springer shock television that they have allowed themselves to become.

Foolish behavior inspires foolish behavior and by showing only the misfits of exotic animal owners and backing it up with false information they are not only misrepresenting the responsible pet owners as awhole but also encouraging the uneducated ones to continue their misinformed animal practices and attract others to do the same.

This is shameful and quite irresponsible IMO.

----------


## BHB

> I sent them a message today letting them know my utter disapointment with their recent programming decisions and letting them know I will be one of the many thousands of ex-viewers that will be no longer watching their network until they begin to provide educational, factual and responsible animal programing and not the Jerry Springer shock television that they have allowed themselves to become.
> 
> Foolish behavior inspires foolish behavior and by showing only the misfits of exotic animal owners and backing it up with false information they are not only misrepresenting the responsible pet owners as awhole but also encouraging the uneducated ones to continue their misinformed animal practices and attract others to do the same.
> 
> This is shameful and quite irresponsible IMO.


Bravo Raul! If everyone did this they would see the light. It's all about rating and if they think their loyal viewers are going to leave they will go back to what AP used to be. I already have a few calls in to my people there to complain. Talk soon, Brian(BHB)

----------


## Maurice Tebele

yah! my 6 inch corn snakes ganged up on me and my brother and almost killed us but godzilla saved us. shows like that piss me of.in the readers digest that have the all to comon "my burmease python got in my babys crib and killed it!"story.realy, no joke coconut trees kill more people in a year than pythons have in a EVER :Angered: .

----------


## Moofins07

> .....and frankly I'm a bit disappointed that some of you are unable to draw the line between responsible pet ownership, irresponsible pet ownership and hoarding.


And what point, exactly, were you trying to make here?

----------


## Andrew24

> yah! my 6 inch corn snakes ganged up on me and my brother and almost killed us but godzilla saved us. shows like that piss me of.in the readers digest that have the all to comon "my burmease python got in my babys crib and killed it!"story.realy, no joke coconut trees kill more people in a year than pythons have in a EVER.


HAHAHAHAHAHA THAT MADE ME LAUGH!! CORN SNAKE!! LOL.. im kind of shocked they havn't said that some one died from a corn snake with all the bs they been saying! lol

----------


## Andrew24

> And what point, exactly, were you trying to make here?


im not the one who left the comment.. but he/she was prolly talkin bout the fatal attraction show.. cuzz they were talking about people who hoard thier reptiles on that show.. im not sure what they were trying to say. .but there is a big diff between hobby and hoarding.. hobby being much more healthy for you and your animals.. hording can be a very bad and very stressful for the animals... and the owners... and is prooven to be a disorder that some people suffer from..

----------


## mechnut450

wwas on tonight and i only stopped to watch it  t oseeif I could id some of th reptiles. I remember the one about the Newark man..  I say it sounds like he had succumbed to the  infection  from the last nite..

I also find it stupid on a lot of the cases.   I know i am going to get bit any day and I limit my self to he legal   reptiles ( mainly ball pythons).    But yeah the  stories are mostly one sided..  Mom looked at me and ask does that meant your a horder  since i have 18 snakes. I laugh and said no cause I am willingto give up some of the snakes in question if it came to that point.

----------


## BOWSER11788

yea Mechnut, it was on back to back, then on at 3am back to back, they are really pushing it, it sicl they are showing savannahs but talking about deadly Nile moniters,, its..its.. well yea

also i feel honored to have Brian from, BHB, to reply to one of my thread, lol its like famous person talking to me, compared to to a non-snakes persons movie-star just need to get Big Guns on her and this should be stickyed,lol

----------


## reptileguy

does anyone know a link on internet to see this show

----------


## BOWSER11788

i looked i cant find them but i think fatal attraction is on now, it goes off at 12, though keep a trashcan, next to you

----------


## Skiploder

> And what point, exactly, were you trying to make here?



Watch the show and figure it out.  I you can't figure it out - it's okay - judging from your previous posts I would be surprised it you can.  You are after all the person who got their panties in a bunch over the Onion spoof.

Refer to my previous post regarding the two people who dies at the hands of their animals.  I haven't watched the Aliens show so I cannot comment on that.  If my position still isn't clear, go watch the inflatable moose and beaver show and laugh your a$$ off until you feel better.

Reading some of the comments on this thread makes me wonder what some of you are thinking.  The fact is that people make it easy for sensationalist shows to exists by being irresponsible owners.  Save your pi$$ and vinegar and smack for the morons who put the rest of us at risk.  TV will always be TV and the fact that they are running sensationalist shows should surprise no one with a few cells banging around in their domes.  It all about the ratings, stupid.

I've been at this game a long time and I've seen the loudmouth punks come and go.  There aren't a whole lot of people in this hobby who have any staying power..............in that sense that show about hoarding hit a nerve from me - as did the comments from the Dr. Card regarding the need for some people to keep reptiles as an expression of being different.

A lot of people keep reptiles for the wrong reasons and convince themselves they are for the right reasons.  I saw it as a breeder and I still see it today as a member of the forums and a consumer.  People spend a lot of cash on these animals in an effort to attempt to be cool, to be cutting edge and to express themselves.  Sadly, it's the animals who pay in the end.

So in the Fatal Attraction show which highlighted the deaths of Ms. Hall and Mr. Eaten-By-His-Monitors I was less perturbed by any perceived sensationalism and more troubled by the fact that I have seen many, many more people like the two subjects - people fascinated with collecting as many animals as possible with the sole aim of furthering their own egos through ownership of these animals.

The new Rage Du Jour on these forums is to level a bunch of misspelled words and empty threats at the various cable TV networks and printed media for airing these shows.  

Yawn.

Some of you need to take a long hard look in the mirror.  While there are plenty of people here who are dedicated to their animals and have a thorough understanding of the level of commitment required to keep even ONE reptile, there are also plenty of you who are here for all the wrong reasons.

----------

_blackcrystal22_ (03-18-2010),snakeyes (03-19-2010)

----------


## blackcrystal22

My herpetologist professor actually mentioned these shows on Animal Planet today and sort-of did a chuckle and muttered something along the lines of 'it's a shame AP is only made of BS now-a-days'.

Was quite happy to hear that some of the scientists are on our side.  :Wink:

----------


## tjm

Bone crushing bp's and nile monitors going after people. Thier trying to put the fear of god into people. Come on give me a brake.

----------


## twan

That program was 100% trash. I had the displeasure if wathing all 2 hours of it wow. :Wag of the finger:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Aren't I glad I barely watch Tv anymore :Very Happy: 

Though, I do want to see how much crap they are saying from what I'm reading on this thread.

People really need to get real and stop purchasing animals they can't even take care of.  They are 100% dependant on you for their care and you need to give them the proper conditions and food so they can survive, not let them run around your apartment or give them a poor diet.

----------


## Skiploder

> Aren't I glad I barely watch Tv anymore
> 
> Though, I do want to see how much crap they are saying from what I'm reading on this thread.
> 
> People really need to get real and stop purchasing animals they can't even take care of.  They are 100% dependant on you for their care and you need to give them the proper conditions and food so they can survive, not let them run around your apartment or give them a poor diet.


I saw the "Aliens" show last night and as stated earlier, watched the "Fatal Attraction" one earlier.

Tiff,  maybe you should watch them for yourself.  I am finding that people here are as guilty of overreacting and misrepresentation as the shows they are accusing of the same.  

It's always better to form your own opinion rather than adopt one from someone else.  This holds especially true in controversial and emotional issues.

While the rest of you are boycotting Animal Planet maybe you should instead consider boycotting reptile breeders who will happily sell giant constrictors, venomous animals and large varanids to any jackass who can afford one.

----------


## BOWSER11788

even though skips, were are truth hurting, i guess it is mostly right, but the show was filled with lies, remember, when it showed the snake slithering and said, this thread coud be on it way to you, are somthing like that. at some point they were trying to say it going to spread world wide, it is plain to see that the snake media is all one-sideded but i agree not anyone should buy a large snake, but online breeders can't hav a screening process

----------


## Skiploder

> even though skips, were are truth hurting, i guess it is mostly right, but the show was filled with lies, remember, when it showed the snake slithering and said, this thread coud be on it way to you, are somthing like that. at some point they were trying to say it going to spread world wide, it is plain to see that the snake media is all one-sideded but i agree not anyone should buy a large snake, _but online breeders can't hav a screening process_


How about breeders at Reptile Expos - and I disagree with the screening process part - where there is a will, there is a way.  The only "will" is the one tied to green pieces of paper with pictures of dead presidents on them.

As for the show "Aliens" I found it alternately filled with exaggeration and truth.  After reading the diatribes on this thread I wondered if I was even watching the same show that got some of you all worked up and sweaty.

I'm wondering why all the outrage is focused on the bit of exaggeration and drama, instead of the true facts that the show presented.

This is a man-made problem caused by people in the exotic pet hobby.  I see very few people stepping up to the plate and trying to fix what's wrong with the exotic pet trade.  However, I still see "respectable" breeders selling giant constrictors, large varanids and in some case hots to anyone with the money to buy one.

USARK took some positive first steps in North Carolina with the legislation they introduced and it was widely derided in our community for it's guarantees of proper, responsible ownership enforcement of potentially dangerous reptiles.  I am more outraged at people who oppose such proactive attempts at legislation and people who blithley ignore the fruits of their own misdeeds than I am at the small bits of sensationalism portrayed in Animal Planet's programming.

You all better focus on cleaning up the messes in our own little community before your whip out the pitchforks and march on NG and AP.

----------

snakeyes (03-19-2010)

----------


## BOWSER11788

SKiploader, your right again, your must be an older person, cause your knowedge is hard-hitting with fairness on both sides, and not may younger people, including myself see it that way, untill presented with the above, i live in NC, and yes it was good, But agree its not like Usark, can go to florida and all its members go on a burm/moniter hunt, so mabye they should be exterminated, poor animals but it is people fault and somthing needs to be done, also not sure if it metioned in show but outside of petsnakes in cages killing owners, has there been in any "wild" snake or moniter attacks of fatalites.. lol im prepariong myself for the burm invasion

----------


## snakeyes

> That's not what they said. They said that he probably got an infection from when he was bit a few days before, and because he didn't have a phone, he didn't call anyone for help. And because he loved his monitors so much, he didn't want to leave them for a few days if he left to go to the hospital. 
> 
> They believe he died from his infection, and that the monitors then ate him after having no other food source for days.


lol!

omg, i'm sorry but that's the funniest thing i've ever heard.

----------


## snakeyes

> How about breeders at Reptile Expos - and I disagree with the screening process part - where there is a will, there is a way.  The only "will" is the one tied to green pieces of paper with pictures of dead presidents on them.
> 
> As for the show "Aliens" I found it alternately filled with exaggeration and truth.  After reading the diatribes on this thread I wondered if I was even watching the same show that got some of you all worked up and sweaty.
> 
> I'm wondering why all the outrage is focused on the bit of exaggeration and drama, instead of the true facts that the show presented.
> 
> This is a man-made problem caused by people in the exotic pet hobby.  I see very few people stepping up to the plate and trying to fix what's wrong with the exotic pet trade.  However, I still see "respectable" breeders selling giant constrictors, large varanids and in some case hots to anyone with the money to buy one.
> 
> USARK took some positive first steps in North Carolina with the legislation they introduced and it was widely derided in our community for it's guarantees of proper, responsible ownership enforcement of potentially dangerous reptiles.  I am more outraged at people who oppose such proactive attempts at legislation and people who blithley ignore the fruits of their own misdeeds than I am at the small bits of sensationalism portrayed in Animal Planet's programming.
> ...


wow. you just hit the nail on the head.

In my opinion, if you cant provide 150% accurate husbandry and a 150% secure enclosure for ONE snake , what the heck makes you think you can get another one.

I've seen hoarders mentioned a couple of times in this thread. 
If you have 20 snakes, and only 8 of them have a proper enclosure and perfect husbandry, then relocate the rest. seriously. sell them, or return them to the breeder you bought them from.

But DON'T release them, and DON'T keep them because that just hurts the animal, and it brings shame onto the rest of us that are doing the right things for the right reasons.

----------

